

Eugene Transcripts (2008) [pdf] - thegeomaster
http://www.loebner.net/Prizef/2008_Contest/Eugene.pdf

======
Udo
This confirms earlier results reported by people trying out the bot:

    
    
      [2008-10-12 08:41:03.468] local sent: I'm feeling well thanks, have you had 
        breakfast this morning? 
      [2008-10-12 08:41:11.890] remote sent: Nice to hear that! Do you like the 
        weather?
      ...
      [2008-10-12 08:42:43.078] local sent: what is your native town 
      [2008-10-12 08:42:51.593] remote sent: The weather is always as bad as you 
        think it is. I do believe that the world just a mare reflection of our
        thoughts...
    

It's just context-free, tone-deaf exchanges like that the entire time. I'm
having trouble distinguishing this from a run-of-the-mill chat bot. Is the
only difference here PR? Or was bad grammar and spelling actually enough to
fool someone even though the bot clearly didn't know how to react to simple
questions?

~~~
thegeomaster
Same thoughts here. People were complaining that it's not fair to judge the
bot available on the web[1] because it's an older version, but it seems like
more or less the same version used in this Loebner contest. I don't know for
the most recent one, but I can't imagine it's changed an awful lot.

[1]: [http://princetonai.com/bot/bot.jsp](http://princetonai.com/bot/bot.jsp)

------
DanBC
So, this is dated 2008.

That gives about 5 years to create and tune the most amazing AIML ever, and
create a brilliant engine. Or maybe the recent results have just been PR'd a
bit too hard.

The fact that for some situations we don't know wherher we're talking to a bot
or a human really just tells us how awful online communication is. That help
script the human is following? It sucks. The script the salesperson is
following? That sucks too. Most people's use of online communities to
communicate? Urgh.

I'd be interested to see what the results would be if very smart people
collaborated / competed to create a Dr-bot. Tell it your symptoms and it knows
enough to send you to a pharmacist, a doctor, the ER, or call an ambulance.
Because in the UK we uave telephone lines that are supposed to be able to do
that. They were created to stop people going to A&E if they didn't need to go.
The phone lines end up sending more people to A&E.

